# Best place to get glass cut for sliding top?



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Anyone have any reccomendations on where I can go to get glass cut for a sliding top? It's for a 55g so approx. 48" x 12" total. I will actually need four pieces since there is a brace in the middle. Do they charge per cut or just for the glass only?

I am using eggcrate atm but I am worried about condensation getting into the light fixture. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

I could use this info too I broke one of tjhe glass pieces for my 30"x12" tank...


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I just went to speedy auto glass. I only got one piece it was under $10 they cut it while I waited.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

A place in langley quotes me 5-10$ depending how thick the glass is


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Hmm I guess I can call some auto glass places for quotes.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

I found the couple Speedy locations I went to far too expensive.
Same as Broco. To add, the Broco I went to had a large (over 100 gal I think) fish tank out in the shop area that was covered in algae. Looked terrible. 

I wound up going to Crystal Auto Glass at 7454 - 6th st. in Burnaby. 604-526-1651 
I got what I thought was a good deal. Randall is the managers name.
For my 48 x 16 tank, it cost me 30 bucks straight across and that was with also getting a couple small cross pieces cut to support the lids. 
The other places were telling me they couldn't cut things that small or narrow. 

I would not hesitate to give them my business again.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I use Candu glass in Burnaby. They will do it as a cash transaction. Ask them for a quote (cash) and tell them Anthony the fish guy sent you.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Sweet thanks, I will call around to the places you guys reccommended.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation, Anthony the fish guy  I was looking for that kind of info too.

And if I can use the topic, what about cutting tiles? There was a topic recently about using tiles instead of bare bottom. I have a 5 g tank I would like to try this idea and use it for betta.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, Anthony the fish guy  I was looking for that kind of info too.
> 
> And if I can use the topic, what about cutting tiles? There was a topic recently about using tiles instead of bare bottom. I have a 5 g tank I would like to try this idea and use it for betta.


Rent a tile cutter from HD for like $5 or buy a set of tile nippers if you're really, really patient.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking about HD renting, but it might be cheaper if I give them to cut it for me.
Thanks!


----------

